# ignore the language



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

commentary in chinese but amazing got give it a go

http://bbs.wenxuecity.com/cooking/1160651.html


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried the other day and had them scrambled for tea. :wink: 


I am sure a visit to Dragons den with a modified product may get some interest.
Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Couldn't see the yoke, what was funny about that?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After 3 postings , I think we get it. :wink: 

tony


----------

